# Two New Soaps



## judymoody (Sep 4, 2012)

This one I made for my 9 year old daughter according to her vision for the soap.  Colored with purple UM, titanium dioxide, and green mica and scented with Peak Blackberry Sage FO and NDA 5x lemon EO.







Here's another example of Celine's fabulous swirling technique.  I had to make green soap for the embeds for the one shown above so I made a large batch, poured off the stars and then colored the remaining soap with titanium dioxide and two different micas from the Conservatorie, Shamrock Green and Apple Green.  Scented with AHRE Green Tea & Cucumber (it accelerates, but manageably)






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 4, 2012)

Both of them are absolutely beautiful!  I did the Celine Swirl in a few of mine this weekend too.

I love how you put the stars in the soap like that.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 4, 2012)

Both are gorgeous! I'm going to have to check out the Celine swirl and give it a try.

A Zen question - If I do a Celine swirl and a Lyn top, is it really my creation?


----------



## Dorado (Sep 4, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 4, 2012)

Really amazing, beautifull colors to!


----------



## ToniD (Sep 4, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Both are gorgeous! I'm going to have to check out the Celine swirl and give it a try.
> 
> A Zen question - If I do a Celine swirl and a Lyn top, is it really my creation?



An Aristotle answer:

The whole is greater than the sum of its parts---(interpret that as "yes". While we all borrow from the creativity of others, we add our own individuality to the project and make it our own)

I Agree the soaps are gorgeous!   Love the colors in the green swirl


----------



## countymounty22 (Sep 4, 2012)

Cool looking soap Judy.  The pumpkin soap I just did was as close to a swirl as I have come so far.  I have seen some great swirls on here.

The way I think, an AR-15 is greater than a trigger but, without that trigger, no lead is flying. :cry: 

Sometimes without all the parts, the sum is worthless.


----------



## semplice (Sep 4, 2012)

Gorgeous soaps, judymoody!!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a new-to-me stick blender (second hand from ebay).  It has a lot less power than the modern ones and it gives me a lot more control over my soap batter.  It really helps with swirling.


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 4, 2012)

They are both fantastic!!! Your daughter has great vision..future soapmaker in our midst?!


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 5, 2012)

Love the swirlys!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 5, 2012)

Judymoody your Celine swirl is breathtaking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 5, 2012)

ToniD said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this Aristotle Answer and so agree I think most of us  take from here and there and bring it together with our own little twist


----------



## Hazel (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually don't do Lyn tops. No offense. I think they're wonderful but it just wasn't my style. I do like textured tops and I'm still trying to duplicate a braided look I inadvertently did months ago. I may never be able to duplicate it.   

*@judymoody*

I'm sorry. I didn't mean to interrupt your topic.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that the entire soapmaking community makes each of us better as individuals.  If people didn't share their techniques and their knowledge, we wouldn't advance together as a community.  I'm so glad I became a soaper in the last few years instead of ten or twenty years ago.  I've learned so much through the generosity of fellow participants in the craft.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## strawberryred (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooh, gorgeous!  Is there a tutorial somewhere for this Celine swirl?


----------



## strawberryred (Sep 6, 2012)

Never mind, I found it!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 6, 2012)

Bee-You-Tea-Full, Judy!  :clap:


----------



## green soap (Sep 16, 2012)

I am intrigued by the blend of EO and FO in the first one.  Both soaps are stunning too.


----------



## Sky Mior (Sep 16, 2012)

Lovely soaps


----------



## deb8907 (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree!  Thank you for posting your beautiful soaps.  I am inspired to try a swirl today!


----------



## Loolee (Sep 21, 2012)

is there a video on how to do this?  I've seen the video on the Celine hanger swirl, but not how to do this one.  And it's SO pretty!


----------



## Fran2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Judymoody, what great soaps.  I love love the Celine Swirl soap it is attractive and when I sell soap that is what I would go for.     Is there a tutorial for that type of swirl, I have seen some of her videos, and she is a very funny lady.   

Fran


----------



## Hazel (Sep 22, 2012)

There's a written tutorial on the http://thesoapbar.blogspot.com/. Scroll down and look for the hanger swirl tutorial.


----------

